# CPU Thermal Paste entfernen, alternative zu Isopropanol?



## RealReflex (19. Dezember 2018)

Hi,

in ein paar Tagen sollte mein neuer CPU Kühler kommen (h100i pro, ich weiß WakÜ.. falsches forum.. aber es geht eher um die thermal paste) um meinen Ryzen 2700x zu kühlen.
Hab bisher die stock paste vom wraith prism benutzt *und wollte jetzt mal fragen wie und womit ich die thermal paste runter mache?* Ich lese überall das man Isopropanol mit mind. 70% benutzten sollte
und hab mich in der Gegend umgeschaut und anscheinend gibt es das Zeug nur in der Apotheke für 5€/100ml was mir bisschen zu viel ist und ich deshalb nach einer alternative suche. Ich lese viel das man
auch Handdesinfektionsmittel  benutzten kann und *wollt mal fragen ob das hier auch geht:* Bacillol(R) AF - Alkoholisches Schnell-Desinfektionsmittel mit umfassender Wirksamkeit und rueckstandsfreier Auftrocknung . Hab ansonsten nur andere Handdesinfektionsmittel  zuhause und nix anderes mit hochprozentigem Alkohol. *Brauch ich eigentlich überhaupt ein Mittel zum entfernen oder kann ich es einfach ohne machen?*

Lg


----------



## Jeretxxo (19. Dezember 2018)

Da tut es ganz normaler hochprozentiger Alkhol, ich nehm Brennspiritus seit  jeher, gab nie Probleme, da können zwar ein paar Industrielle Verunreinigungen drin  sein, aber das spielt bei der Anwendung eigentlich keine Rolle, solang  das nur auf dem Heatspreader landet.

Bei Desinfektions- und Reinigungsmitteln wäre ich vorsichtig, da sind oft beimischungen drin.

Aber das ist eh ein Thema für sich, fragst 10 Leute hier und bekommst vermutlich 10 verschiedene Antworten.


----------



## pphs (19. Dezember 2018)

eh, bitte? dir sind 5€ zu viel wenn es darum geht, deine cpu, also das herz deines rechners, vernünftig sauber zu machen? glaubt einem doch kein mensch wenn man jemandem erzählt, dass jemand an sowas sparen will. einfach unglaublich. hast bestimmt auch nen thermaltake NT im rechner, weils so schön günstig ist und ja eh nur strom wie bei jedem NT rauskommt, oder?

vor allem kommt man mit so ner flasche ewig lange aus. hab noch eine von 2013 oder so zuhause, die schon einige male benutzt wurde. oder wolltest deine cpu in dem kram baden und dann wegschmeissen?


----------



## MasterSax (19. Dezember 2018)

Einfach abwischen mit Zewa und dann die neue Pasta drauf fertig.Ob du es reinigst oder nicht spielt keine rolle zwecks Temp.

Wenn du wegen hohen Temp sorgen hast kauf dir eine gute Wärmeleitpaste und ersetze die Standard Paste vom Kühler.


----------



## Haasinger (19. Dezember 2018)

Du kannst es absolut ohne machen. Ist sogar weniger sauerei da es mit IPA nur mehr schmiert als ohne. Jedoch musst du dabei mehr reiben/ Druck ausüben also sei vorsichtig.


----------



## Darkspell64 (20. Dezember 2018)

Also in die Apotheke würde ich jetzt nicht gehen, aber überall (Amazon z.B.) gibt es 99,9 Isoprop den Liter für ~10€. Das hält ein Leben lang, wenn man nur PC teile damit reinigt...

Für CPU´s reicht meist auch reines Abwischen, wenn es mal an die GPU geht würde ich dann doch vernünftig reinigen. Da ist oft so viel Zeug drauf oder es ist so festgebacken, dass man das nur mit Reiniger + Wattestäbchen sauber bekommt.


----------



## -Xe0n- (20. Dezember 2018)

Du brauchst die Oberfläche nicht mit Alkohol reinigen... macht keinen Unterschied. Einfach alte WLP entfernen und neue drauf


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (20. Dezember 2018)

Wenn die alte WLP noch feucht ist, einfach runterwischen (Klopapier, Zewa, ...) und gut ist.

Wenn die alte WLP eingetrocknet ist,  helfen eher sanfte Lösungsmittel (Isopropanol, Feuerzeugbenzin, ...).
Von aggressiven Lösungsmitteln wie Aceton würde ich abraten - keine Ahnung, was das mit Platinen anstellt, wenn etwas daneben geht.
 Wasser ist ebenfalls keine gute Idee - wenn was daneben geht,  verdunstet das nicht, und es hinterlässt leitende Rückstände.


----------

